# becoming a coach



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a teacher getting close to thinking about retirement but still pretty young, so i'm contemplating what to do for the next 20 years or so. as a self-coached athlete i have read a ton of training books and started to think maybe that could be a direction to go. 
I've looked around online a little bit and haven't had a ton of luck in finding information on certification, coursework, etc. Would any of you who are coaches like to share your educational background and certifications? i'm just trying to gather info so i can make a more informed decision. 

Also, has anyone changed careers to move into coaching? Anyone start their own company? get hired into an existing coaching business? 

TIA!


----------

